# Not much of a sewer, but



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I quilt, sometimes make totes (oops, I'm supposed to finish two more for the knitting guild), but sewing clothes I'm not so good at. This year I gave away my down jackets and am down to a real nice very long black dressy coat, my 12 year old black barn coat, and a spring/fall jacket. I decided to try a cape. I thought it would be nice to jump in the car, open the cape, buckle up and not struggle ten minutes later to get out of a coat while driving.

Have had the wool fabric for about 6 weeks. Tried as I might, I was not happy with the thought of me making this cape on my own. Yesterday I bit the bullet and ordered a pattern online, #6446 from McCalls. I'm guessing it will be here in about 4 days. I'll have one button at the top showing and others that button from the inside so that it _magically _stays closed.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

sounds wonderful. I bet you will do fine. Mccalls is noted to be easier than some. I would love to do some skirts. I have a favorite skirt that I would love in many colors/ patterns.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice styling on the pattern you chose Maura, and the details look practical too. (Think your Magic Buttons improve it, so it really is your own.) It's nothing like the straight (drab) capes that came to my mind - the neckline is rad! Are you going to have a hood? Is it separate? Are you going to use the facings? And what kind of binding?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I won't have a hood. I'll knit a cowl and arm warmers. Binding? I dunno, I'll see what the instructions say. Still hasn't arrived in the mail yet.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The open neckline with the collar is what I like best - perfect for cowls and little neck warmers.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have a conference table to cut it out on.

I've made a few capes and they take a big area to cut out on. A ping pong table would be good.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a large dining room table, Angie. It is the widest made, and I won't even need to use the leaves. I'm going to close up the neckline a bit because I have narrow shoulders. Not going to put on the collar, simply because I'm quite short and want it as plain as possible (plus it would be a pain to redo the collar for the tighter neck). The pattern arrived today and it looks like I can manage it. I may possibly begin tonight.

Coldest weeks of the year and I'm finally getting my winter "coat".


----------

